# Wie imitiere ich Stoff in PS?



## Amadeusk (24. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte ein Stoff-Etikett erstellen. Das was immer hinten im Hemd, T-Shirt oder Pullover drin ist.
Ähnlich wie das Wella-Etikett was in den Haaren hängt.

Habe schon viel ausprobiert, komme aber an das gewünschte Ergebnis nicht ran.

Gibts vielleicht irgendwo Stofffilter zum Download oder hat jemand welche parat?

merci & gruß


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Also es gibt in PS ein paar Filter, mit denen Du Stoff leicht imitieren kannst (Filter --> Strukturierungsfilter --> mit Struktur versehen). Ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber immerhin etwas.

Ein weiterer Ansatzpunkt wäre das Einscannen des gewünschten Stoffes und dieses dann als Muster festlegen. 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Amadeusk (24. Mai 2004)

Das mit dem Scanner ist ne prima Idee, nur schlecht wenn man keinen hat. 
Der Strukturfilter ist einfach zu grob.

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## chaostheorie (24. Mai 2004)

Wenn das bis morgen abend Zeit hat, kann ich dir gerne was einscannen und schicken. Melde dich dann nochmal hier.

cu Anton


----------



## Lemming (25. Mai 2004)

Wenn Du Illustrator CS hast, dann ist das hier dein Freund: http://thewebmachine.com

Unter Tuts Illustrator – Embroided Types gibt's ein tolles Tut.


----------



## Senfdose (25. Mai 2004)

Hier mal ein Link zu ein paar Stoffmustern !LinK und noch ein Link! Hier Klickst du !


----------

